# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سلسلة التعريف بالخزانات الخاصة بالمغرب: خزانة الحاج الحسين الإفراني  ال

## بديعي

ه* = 1832 - 1910 م ) 1248 – 1328(
الفقيه الأديب سيدي الحاج الحسين بن موسى الإفراني من أشهر الأعلام بمنطقة سوس،
كانت له زعامة بالسوس. نشأ في قرية السوق ( بتانكرت ) وقرأ على شيوخ جزولة، وطاف ببعض الجهات القريبة منها. ثم البعيدة، فأخذ بفاس وبمراكش وبمصر. وأتى بكتب نادرة. وأقبل على الإفتاء والتدريس في مدارس تازروالت وآيت رخا وسيدي بو عبدلي، واشتهر. وحج مرتين. وكثر أتباعه ومناوئوه. وقام هؤلاء بمهاجمته، لموالاته حكومة ذلك الوقت ( سنة 1318 ه* ) فنهبوا داره في قرية السوق، وفيها كتبه التي كانت نحو 1600 مجلد، فقصد تزنيت حيث أقطعته الحكومة داراً أمضى فيها ما بقي من حياته. وأنشأ فيها زاوية لأهل طريقته ، وعرف له السلطان عبد الحفيظ بن الحسن، سابقة في نصرة أهل بيته، حين بويع ( سنة 1316 ه* ) وقصده الناس حتى خصومه بالأمس. له 
شعر، وتآليف:
(ترياق القلوب) في التصوف مجلدان (ج) (الخواتِم الذهبية في الأجوبة القشاشية) في مجلد (ج) (المجالس المحبرة الفائضة ) (ج) (تعليق على فروق القرافي) (ج) (تفسير سورة الإخلاص).
توفي رحمه الله ضحوة يوم السبت 4 شوال عام 1328 هـ، وتولى الصلاة عليه العلامة الجليل سيدي مصطفى ماء العينين،.


خزانة الحاج الحسين الإفراني:


   من أكبر الخزانات السوسية وكانت تضم نفائس المخطوطات من جميع الفنون والعلوم وهي محصلة اقتناءات الحسين الأفراني أتناء مقامه بايفران أو خلال تجولاته أو لحظة مقامه بتيزنيت، ويبدو أن ماتعرض له جزء من محتويات الخزانة من نهب وسرقة لم يؤتر على رصيدها الكمي ولا على قيمتها العلمية وماتبقى منها مازال بيد ورثت الأفراني بداره الكائنة بساحة المشور بمدينة تيزنيت.
قال محمد المختارالسوسي في المعسول: 
...وفي تاكجكالت أحاط المجاطيون بالقائد سعيد المجاطي وهرب ليلا مع عياله بعدما أوقد النار في بيته وأثاته حسدا وبغضا لمجاطة وكراهية لأن يغنموها ...ومن جملة من نهبوا منهم الشيخ العلامة المقدم سيدي الحاج الحسين الافراني الذي نهبوا داره بسوق ايفران وأخذوا منها أموالا طائلة من جملتها 400 كأس من البلور وخزانة كتبه التي يضرب بها المثل بسوس، وقد جمع فيها المخطوطات والمؤلفات السوسية القديمة، وقد قدر عددها في 1600 كتاب مطبوع فقط، دون المكتوب، وقد ذكر المختار السوسي أن هذه الدخائر العلمية أرجعت له بعد استقرار الأوضاع ، قال في سوس العالمة: وخزانة الشيخ الإمام سيدي الحاج الْحسين الافراني التي نَهب منها عام (1318هـ)، زهاء (1700) كتابا ثُم جمع غالبها، فبقيت تَحت أيدي أولاده في تزنيت.

قصيدة للشاعر حسن صبار الإفراني:

ومماقلته في بيت العلامة سيدي الحاج الحسين الإفراني عندما زرته أناوصديقي بمنزله بتلبرجت:


1.    فهانحن في بيت المكارم والفخر                           ببيت بن موسى الافرني من ذوي القدر
2.    أكاديرمعتز بكم وبنوركم                                                لأن سناكم يعمه كالبدر
3.    هنيئالكم فزتم بمنهل طاهر                                          تؤم لأجل العلم من مهمه قفر
4.    فلاغرو من يحظى بدعوة شيخه                                   يرى الخيركل الخيريقذف بالدر
5.    كلامه لايمل فهومعسل                                            حديثه مطرب متى حل بالصدر
6.    لقدزرته مع الحضيكي ببيته                                       فشاهدت فيه السرأنعم بذاالسر
7.    ومن قبله زرنانجاحافنلنا ما                                          نريد من النجاح في كل ماأمر
8.    هشوشابشوشاقدرأي  نالديه ما                                          ينيرالحجامن القصائدوالفكر
9.    وفي أكاديرقدصفاالجو  للذي                                             يحب طبيعة كماصفاللشعر
10.                ترى الارض يكسوهاالربيع فماترى                          إلاخضرة من الورود ومن زهر

مصادر ترجمته:
حياة سيدي الحاج الحسين الإفراني: للأستاذ سيدي علي الإسيجي المتوفى عام (1364هـ)، في كراس، فيه أحوال متقلباته وبعض أمداحه ومراثيه.

----------


## ابو حسان السلفي

أخي بديعي هل قام أحد ما بفهرسة هذه المخطوطات؟؟

----------


## ابن شاهين

وهل هي ما زالت موجودة؟

----------


## أبو وئام

> وهل هي ما زالت موجودة؟


 جل الخزانات الخاصة بسوس ضاعت وبعضها تمت فهرسته في إطار الأطاريح الجامعية لنيل شهادة الإجازة بكلية الأداب باكادير ـ تخصص الدراسات الإسلامية في الغالب ـ أو كلية الشريعة بايت ملول 
والله أعلم بحال خزانة العلامة الإفراني

----------


## بديعي

شكرا للاخوة على مرورهم الكريم
خزانة الحسين الافراني
من أكبر الخزانات السوسية وكانت تضم نفائس المخطوطات من جميع الفنون والعلوم وهي محصلة اقتناءات الحسين الأفراني أتناء مقامه بايفران أو خلال تجولاته أو لحظة مقامه بتيزنيت، ويبدو أن ماتعرض له جزء من محتويات الخزانة من نهب وسرقة لم يؤتر على رصيدها الكمي ولا على قيمتها العلمية وماتبقى منها مازال بيد ورثت الأفراني بداره الكائنة بساحة المشور بمدينة تيزنيت.

هذا الكلام منقول من كتاب حديث من اصدارات بلدية مدينة تيزنيت، واهل مكة أدرى بشعابها الكتاب للتحميل على الرابط التالي:

http://tiznit.ma/arabic/index.php?op...d=35&Itemid=54

----------

